# I don't Think I Need an Onward Flight Less Than 30 days, Do I???



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Wife and I are busy doing the final preparations for our imminent journey to the Philippines.
We fly on 1st November, we've completed the eArrival Card etc.

I just need a bit of clarification / re-assurance regatrding the need (or not) for an onward flight ticket for less than 30 days after arriving in Phils.

Our trip is for 6 months, we have a return ticket for 2 May 2023, I'm a UK national and wife has dual UK / Filipino nationality 

I'm travelling with my wife and will be requesting Balikbayan visa stamp.

Am I correct in thinking that because I'm yravelling with my wife and will be requesting Balikbayan visa, I don't need to have a return / onward ticket dated within 30 days of my arrival?

Thanks


----------



## boris64 (Dec 13, 2018)

BB visa upon arrival travelers do not need a return flight (ticket) within 30 days.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

boris64 said:


> BB visa upon arrival travelers do not need a return flight (ticket) within 30 days.


As a BB you don't need an onward ticket. You are on a return ticket anyway.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Any problem that may occur will likely be with the airline you are flying on to the Philippines. When you check in the agent looks at a list of requirements the final destination country requires. The Philippines does require proof that you will be leaving so the agent may ask to see that before allowing you to board. Yes..the balikbayan privilege applies to you but the airline may not be aware of this as they cannot keep up with immigration policies of every country they fly to. The best thing to do is rent a ticket for an onward journey. It is cheap and saves a lot of worry. You could rent a ticket for onward travel to Singapore, Guam etc. for very little money. I have NEVER been asked to show an onward ticket when I arrived in the Philippines but the airlines don't take chances as they are liable for repatriation costs. The rental ticket business was created for just such occasions.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When we flew from the UK on the return half of the ticket Emirates just looked it up on their computer and said oh yes no problem. To be safe you should always carry a copy of your marriage certificate.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 
I think my main worry is that the check-in person doesn't know that a BB visa doesn't require an onward ticket <30 days. I'll have a look into the flight ticket rentals. I have actualy heard about these in the past. 

Any recommendations reagrding ticket rental companies?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scoot65 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I think my main worry is that the check-in person doesn't know that a BB visa doesn't require an onward ticket <30 days. I'll have a look into the flight ticket rentals. I have actualy heard about these in the past.
> 
> Any recommendations reagrding ticket rental companies?


Immigration are wise to these rent a tickets. You make your choice and take your chances. A photocopy of the relevant BB rules could also be useful.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Scoot65 said:


> I think my main worry is that the check-in person doesn't know that a BB visa doesn't require an onward ticket <30 days. I'll have a look into the flight ticket rentals. I have actualy heard about these in the past.


 Some bring copy of the law.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Immigration are wise to these rent a tickets. You make your choice and take your chances. A photocopy of the relevant BB rules could also be useful.


Gary, this was for the initial check-in at my local UK airport. In case the UK check-in clerk is unaware of the BB visa upon arrival. I'm not particularly worried about the Immigration at Manila. I just don't want to fall at the first hurdle.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

Scoot65 said:


> Gary, this was for the initial check-in at my local UK airport. In case the UK check-in clerk is unaware of the BB visa upon arrival. I'm not particularly worried about the Immigration at Manila. I just don't want to fall at the first hurdle.








Rent Onward Ticket | Rent An Onward Ticket from Airlines | We provide a perfectly legitimate flight ticket – Rent An Onward Ticket from Airlines | We provide a perfectly legitimate flight ticket







rentonwardticket.com


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Personally, I'd equip myself with an onward/return ticket (the Phils authorities only want reassurance that you're capable of getting on a plane and leaving, without them having to stump up the cost)...for cheap peace of mind.
Bear in mind also, that the granting (by the Immigration officer at the port of entry) of the Balikbayan one year stay, is a 'privilege' afforded to you and your wife, and not a guarantee, or a visa. Be polite to him/her.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'll take a look at the ticket company linked to.
Graham, I have a return ticket but it's for longer than the iniyial 30 days currently requested by PH Immigration.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Okay, best to buy one of those cheapo 'onward' flights then. Hong Kong ? Us Brits don't need a return ticket to enter Hong Kong anyway...last time I checked, just in case you do end up having to actually use it. 🥴


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi guys, a quick update......

The check-in girl at the UK airport didn't ask for any evidence of an onward flight journey within 30 days of arrival in Phils. In fact she didn't even require to see the ticket for the UK to Philippines flight. All she asked for was my wife and I's passports. 

Showing the eArrival card's QR code upon arrival at Manila Immigration was quick and non-problematic (also had to show it at the boarding gate at Bangkok Airport). 

Upon arrival at Manila I asked the Immigration Officer if I could have the 12 months Balikbayan Privilege and he kindly gave me it, so that's a saving on visa extensions etc. 

It was interesting to note that there aren't enough passengers to fill a plane going to the Philippines as upon arrival at Bangkok, the vast majority of passengers disembarked and I asked one of the crew how many passengers were getting on the plane at Bangkok and I was told NONE. I had expected that we'd get some passengers for the Bangkok to Phils flight. The onward flight to Philippines had very few passengers onboard. So it was obvious it's not currenely viable for KLM to have a plane purely for Philippines passengers. At least for the UK > Amsterdam > Bangkok > Manila route.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Thanks for the positive and helpful info... and welome back to the Philippines !


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

grahamw57 said:


> Thanks for the positive and helpful info... and welome back to the Philippines !
> View attachment 102616


Thanks Graham, It feels good to be back!


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

Scoot65 said:


> I asked one of the crew how many passengers were getting on the plane at Bangkok and I was told NONE. I had expected that we'd get some passengers for the Bangkok to Phils flight.


I doubt whether KLM would have traffic rights to carry passengers between Bangkok and Manila as it is rare for an international airline to have local traffi rights. They would be able to carry AMS-BKK, AMS-MNL, BKK-AMS, and MNL-AMS for example but not local passengers BKK-MNL as that route would be protected for Thai and/or Philippines carriers.

It's normal for an airline to have two stops in different countries where there is not enough traffic for a direct flight for each country.


----------



## La Cebra (4 mo ago)

The only way they'd do that would be if they were code-sharing with Thai, PAL or Cebu Pac etc.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

True, I no longer remember who is in which alliance, Star, One World, etc.. It was all the rage 10 to 20 years ago, seems to have settled down a lot.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Honestly guys, so many times (dozens) I have been here from Australia, if it's a few weeks then simply avail the 30 day free visa. If it's 2,3,4,5 months I book my return ticket 2,3,4,5 months ahead. If 7 or 8 week trip I extend my visa at the airport and longer I simply do it in the local immi office.
My last arrival mid March 2020 saw me with a return ticket in late July but the pandemic hit and I am still here with the airfare refunded, no questions asked at immi extensions as long as you comply and give them Pesos.

Back to the OP. 1 or 2 days over could be a risk and if what Graham said is true then better to pay the fine, cheaper than extending.
I thought about this over the last week and distinctly remember 6 or 8 years ago I also went one day over and ran the gauntlet, the immi officer in the airport looked at my passport, looked at me threateningly then leafed through my passport, saw all my visits and work permits and waved me through. Only my experience and different for all especially in the Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

